# Corkscrew



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Can I plant it in the gravel? The gravel I have is fine so it's not really all that heavy. Also can I put it on driftwood like java fern or no? If not i want to plant it in the gravel for the most part to the sides of the tank near the back, thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Corkscrew Val is a really nice rosette plant-It is best planted in the substrate with its crown slightly above the substrate line. 

When I plant mine or any of the rosette plants-I will trim the roots if needed-then cram in into the substrate-then give it a slight tug to bring the crown above the substrate line. When its happy-it will start to send out runners...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you OldFishLady


----------



## Tracy7768 (Jan 17, 2013)

If you plant in the substrate then how do you do water changes?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Tracy7768 said:


> If you plant in the substrate then how do you do water changes?


With planted tanks, you basically just vacuum the open spaces of the substrate. Some folks don't vacuum at all, unless there is a special situation. Other than that, water changes shouldn't be effected by substrate plants.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Or use a turkey baster like I do to pick up around plants  That works just as good and with plants you don't need to get every speck, it's fertilizer.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I like my corkscrew vallisneria. I thought it was dying after 2 weeks, but it turned out that new leaves were growing, so I just pruned the dead stuff off and it's doing good now. I think it needed to adjust to new water parameters or something.


----------

